#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Used Lube Oil Re-Refining

## aseptman

Can anyone suggest good books?
How to create Used Lube Oil : assey ? or what is boiling range of used oil? But used oil can it be represented by psudocomponents?
Any ready model in hysys? 


pl help?See More: Used Lube Oil Re-Refining

----------


## italex

Aseptman,
You may start with "Design Aspects of Used Lubricating Oil Re-Refining", authors FIRAS AWAJA, DUMITRU PAVEL, ISBN-10: 0-444-52228-X.
Regards!
Alex

----------

